# Hey everyone! Im newbie



## emelybrown (1/9/20)

Nice to be a part of this community!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 9


----------



## Stew (1/9/20)

emelybrown said:


> Nice to be a part of this community!


You will learn so much here. Every time I come here I learn something new. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8


----------



## DougP (1/9/20)

Welcome to the family. 
Make yourself at home and enjoy the ride.


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD (1/9/20)

Welcome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/9/20)

Hello @emelybrown ... what are you vaping on today?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Random264 (1/9/20)

Welcome @emelybrown . Always great to see international interest in this forum. Hope you learn alot from the guys here, very knowledgeable members.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## stevie g (1/9/20)

You have a PhD, well done @emelybrown !!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (1/9/20)

yoh @stevie g stalker much dont chase the poor lady away haha. Welcome @emelybrown grab a cuppa and take a seat!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## blujeenz (1/9/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> yoh @stevie g stalker much dont chase the poor lady away haha. Welcome @emelybrown grab a cuppa and take a seat!



I disagree with you, I think @stevie g donned his "sherlock" cape and is playing a quick game of whack-a-mole.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Mzr (1/9/20)

Welcome to the cool forum @emelybrown hope you have fun.
What devices you like mtl, dl mech or regulated?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## THE REAPER (1/9/20)

And a warm welcome @emelybrown lots of fun here and knowlege. The door is always open hope you enjoy it here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (2/9/20)

Welcome to the forum @emelybrown .
This forum is a really friendly and helpful place to be.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny (2/9/20)

Welcome to the forum @emelybrown , great place with a wealth of knowledge you have stumbled on here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (2/9/20)

@emelybrown welcome to the family.. LOL.. 

Enjoy your stay. Its awesome..


----------

